

TableSchemer: An iOS library for making UITableView much, much easier to use - stevenleeg
https://github.com/Weebly/TableSchemer

======
coralreef
Looks interesting, I hate working with UITableViews. Anyone know if this thing
handles dynamic row heights?

~~~
benbinary
I think it does: [https://github.com/Weebly/TableSchemer/wiki/Creating-
Custom-...](https://github.com/Weebly/TableSchemer/wiki/Creating-Custom-
Schemes#height)

